# My 32 gtr with new shiney bit.



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Well here it is with the new turbo and drag lip.....I know getting rid of the gtr spoiler is frowned upon by some but as its mine it's ok


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)




----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Holy moly - looks brillant - how is it to drive - bit nippy ?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Liking than a lot :smokin:

Look forward to seeing it in the flesh mate...


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

murano3 said:


> Holy moly - looks brillant - how is it to drive - bit nippy ?


Once it came on boost, I wanted to get in the back seat It's not so much the speed and the way it is piled on relentlessly, but the noise. A combination of a new manifold, the wastegate and the screamer pipe. The only word that comes to mind is brutal.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Suffice to say it's even more of an animal than before !!!! - and it's was an animal then - so it's gone from a scolded cat - to a rabid scolded one !!!


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

come one then, spill the beans on the rest of the spec!!!


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Looking good! - Can I ask, who done your custom intercooler pipework?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Dan will be around later on to give the full spec, but all the work on the car has been carried out Ron at RK Tuning.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Love the big single turbo - is it laggy?? Rear spoiler-less R32's are really growing on me every day.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Just got to lose the rear wiper now for that smooooth street drag look.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice...:smokin: 

Ron's done a great job there...


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Some better quality pics:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Here is a pic of Stu's (stuartstaples) beauty:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: .....nothing like a little night drive and getting some new pics


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Luffy said:


> come one then, spill the beans on the rest of the spec!!!


Lol...ok luffy 

HKS forged pistons 
HKS forged rods 
Tomei cams 
Turbonetics T70 turbo
HKS External wastegate and screamer pipe
Custom pipework
HKS manifold
Prism Stainless-steel downpipe
RK tuning oil breather system
HKS fuel pressure regulator
Trust sump extension 
Apexi D-jetro
HKS twin fuel pumps
HKS 550's
Invo air filter

Transmission,brakes and suspension: 

OS Giken twin plate clutch 
Tight LSD 
Standard box!! 
DBA discs
Racing pads
Adjustable Bilsteins 

Exterior Mods: 

Standard wheels


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

I think the best bit of the car is that Ron at RK tuning has built the engine and carried out all the work.......I can't speak highly enough of the monster he has built:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool pics Dan, chapelfied or St Andrews?, cunning idea with the overlay and the bonnet.

My new Nikon D50 should be here next week so I'm off to get some pics too.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

murano3 said:


> Cool pics Dan, chapelfied or St Andrews?, cunning idea with the overlay and the bonnet.
> 
> My new Nikon D50 should be here next week so I'm off to get some pics too.


All those ideas/concepts are copyrighted Ben :smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

You read my mind - was it chapelfield?.

And Stuart - Did you clean it specially? .... looks superb.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes and yes Ben. Delighted with the results of the 'proper' cleaning session and photoshoot. They always drive so much better when clean........ 
( If you intend to do anything there, please check with Security first. It would be a shame to be refused on future occassions)


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Stuart - plate looks better between the vents. 

Boys can I come for a ride at sculthorpe if you come along - my only worry is my car will feel a little sedate compared to either of yours.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

You have PM
I'll be uploading some more detailed engine bay and more arty farty pictures in the next day or so.


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

murano3 said:


> Stuart - plate looks better between the vents.
> 
> Boys can I come for a ride at sculthorpe if you come along - my only worry is my car will feel a little sedate compared to either of yours.


Ben you utter passenger seat whore


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Take it thats a yes then - driving slut


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Cant tell from the pics... What brakes have u got on that car?

If they are standard brakes, i fear for your safety!!!


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Something like this .... http://www.scoobycity.co.uk/phpBB2/files/disc1_123.jpg

to something like this ... http://www.scoobycity.co.uk/phpBB2/files/ramp.jpg


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Better to be seeing God with them Brembo's mate


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Cheers Ben.....I couldn't have put it better:smokin: :smokin: 

I have DBA discs on now....................I would love a huge brake kit but my financial well is dry


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

Hello

Was the LSD in the car when you brought it??

Regards


Barry


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Barryf said:


> Hello
> 
> Was the LSD in the car when you brought it??
> 
> ...


Yes it was Barry.....it's a clunky ole beast at low speeds


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

When the hell do you drive at low speeds


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Making the most of the light evenings:smokin:


----------

